# Problem installing Virtualbox



## rhin (May 8, 2010)

Hi, first of all i want to apologise for my english...
well... as the title says i have a problem with virtualbox-ose in freebsd.

1) I have installed freebsd on the computer
2) i updated the freebsd with freebsd-update
3) I updated the ports three using cvsup commands.

After that i thought i was ready to install freebsd, so i went to the directory /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose and `#make config` and then `#make install`

it started to make updates and to compile things....after that an error message appeared 


```
Undfined reference to `QlistData::detach3()'

***Error code 1
1error
***Error code 2
1error
***Error code 2
1error
***Error code 1
1error

Stop in usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist.
```

Well.. if someone knows who can i resolve this problem please help me...i will really appreciate that- or another way to install it... may be i am doing something wrong..
Thanks


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 8, 2010)

Try this:

```
portsclean -C
portsnap fetch update
pkg_add -r qt4-linguist
cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
make install clean
```


----------



## rhin (May 11, 2010)

Hi thanks for your answer... unfortunately i use a hard disk from school... and i have access to it only on tuesdays and fridays.. so next class i will try doing what you said.... portsnap fetch update... what is the purpose of this "command line" ?


----------



## harishankar (May 11, 2010)

portsnap fetch update will keep your local ports tree up to date with the current ports tree.


----------



## rhin (May 11, 2010)

i am a noob on bsd yet but hadn't i done this with cvsup Â¿?


----------



## harishankar (May 11, 2010)

portsnap or cvsup - either method is fine. Thing about FreeBSD is that it offers a lot of choices.


----------



## wblock@ (May 11, 2010)

You can update ports with either csup and a ports-supfile with "tag=.", or use portsnap.  Don't do both, pick one and stick with it.

It can also be useful to know which version of FreeBSD you are running.


----------



## rhin (May 11, 2010)

i am running 8.0 but as i said before,the hard disk id from school and i canÂ¡t use it and practise with bsd every day.
w-block i used cvsup and also i don't remember but i think i did something like a rsync to update some things.... 
-------------
my teacher told me to follow this steps....freebsd-update... and then update port tree....then i tried to install virtual box and puf-- error 
my objective is to install freebsd as a host, and then with virtualbox ose virtualize slacware and windows 3.11 as ghest...i don't know if i will be able to do it but first of all i need to install and run virtualbox properly 
tomorrow i will try to do it work..


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 11, 2010)

freebsd-update fetch install is for updating your system.From your ports is portsnap fetch update


----------



## rhin (May 11, 2010)

Hi again sk8harddiefast... now i am at school, i've a question: before doing 
	
	



```
portsclean -C
portsnap fetch update
pkg_add -r qt4-linguist
cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
make install clean
```
where should i go..?(directory)... should i go to usr/ports ??


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2010)

Anywhere you like. They're general commands.


----------



## rhin (May 11, 2010)

i've done what you said.. but... unfortunately a new error or warning appeared...after using portsnap fetch update.. it says "You must run 'portsnap extract' before runing `portsnap update`


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2010)

If this is the first time you fetched a ports tree, you'll indeed have to run [cmd=]portsnap extract[/cmd] (to populate /var/db/portsnap/files). You can run a `portsnap fetch update` right after that to make sure you're up-to-date.


----------



## rhin (May 12, 2010)

well.. thanks to you i could pass this problem... i reinstalled ports tree and add the package linguist..the installation continued... but then another error  there it says-- "this file was generated using the moc from 4.6.1 it cannot be used with the include files from this version of Qt "---- ~#(the moc has changed too much)"
I apologised for asking for so much help. Thanks to all i hope you can help me


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 12, 2010)

Don't apologise.You sould see me the first time!!!! 
I had the same problem with moc
The Meta-Object Compiler, moc, is the program that handles Qt's C++ extension.
You have the latest version of qt4,but not the latest version of moc
Try to update moc.

```
portsnap fetch update
```
Now your ports tree is updated with the latest pkg releases.
Go to /usr/ports/devel/automoc4

```
make deinstall clean
```
This will delete moc from your system
Now into the same location (/usr/ports/devel/automoc4)

```
make install clean
```
This will install the latest moc on your system.(because before you made portsnap fetch update.so will deinstall the current version of moc from your system but will install the latest)
Also alternative you can make

```
portsnap fetch update
portupgrade -a
```
This will update your packages with the latest releases
or 
	
	



```
portupgrade -af
```
this will rebuilt all your system packages from the begginng and update any pkg needs update.
but is also good because this will rebuilt moc,qt4 and all his dependencies if there are.


----------



## rhin (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the answer... =D 
i won't have the computer until friday but well,i will try doing what you say..
 i hope once for all i install vbox =P


----------



## rhin (May 26, 2010)

Well finally i am at school...my teacher  told me he did it downloading directly the virtualbox already compiled or sth like that... i wanna now how to do it..


----------



## rhin (May 31, 2010)

I could't do it work yet T_T 
i am started installing version 8.0 of freebsd but i updated the whole system.
pleasee heelp i am desperated xD


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 1, 2010)

> I could't do it work yet T_T


You mean VirtualBox. Right?


> i am started installing version 8.0 of freebsd but i updated the whole system.
> pleasee heelp i am desperated xD


What you mean with this?
What is the error that appears? If you don't explain exactly what is the problem that makes you stack, the error that you take etc, i cannot imagine what fails to help you


----------



## rhin (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, Virtualbox
mm... i hate i don't have the freebsd a home to know better the error, for what i remember it was an error related to phono sound or sth like this. my teacher told me, well, we are going to try to do it work by another way, downloading and "install" the virtualbox already compiled and updated, i suppuse it is something like downloading the folder already installed in windows,but i don't know how to do it.
you are very kind jaj i was reading your location and you are from greece, i have a friend there..  geia =P


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 1, 2010)

Geia  
You could try to install freebsd as desktop computer on your home if you want and you can


----------



## rhin (Jun 1, 2010)

=P now i am at school, i will try to download it already compiled as i said before, what "command" shoulkd i use ? Thanks


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 2, 2010)

You want to download it from from a specific url?
You can use fecth command.
For example:
fetch http://www.blah,blah,blah and will download it on the folder that you are.
That means that if you run fetch command when you are on /home/user Virtualbox will be downloaded on /home/user


----------



## rhin (Jun 2, 2010)

well  i recently made a make on /usr/ports/eumlators/virtualbo-ose and the message error says 
	
	



```
/usr/ports/eumlators/virtualbo-ose/env.sh no such directory or file
```
 and i don't know whats's it. =(


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 2, 2010)

Have you installed the latest gcc compiler? I am not sure but maybe this solve this problem.

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/gcc45
make install clean
```
For example i use dwm for wm but cannot be compiled with systems gcc. Needs a newer!
Install gcc45 compiler and then run again:

```
make install clean
```
on /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbo-ose/
*But* don't forget before, to run *make clean*, to delete the work folder (on /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbo-ose/)
Every pkg you compile from ports, even if fails, create a work folder that always must be deleted to recreate it to the next compilation.
If you want to delete all work folders run portsclean -C
You must always do that because even you have fixed the problem, if the work folder will not be deleted, you will see again the error because the work folder already exists and will not recreate it. So will run the work folder with the error!


----------



## rhin (Jun 2, 2010)

i was doing the gcc45 and some errors appeared.. error code 1 in: 

```
/usr/ports/math/mpfr 
    /usr/ports/devel/binutils.
    /usr/ports/lang/gcc45
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 2, 2010)

```
pkg_add -r mpfr
cd /usr/ports/lang/gcc45
make clean
make install clean
```


----------



## rhin (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for your answer i am afraid i will have to wait until friday... but well i think now i'm gonna follow you and it will work xD 
can i ask what is Â¿eisai? i can't remember the meaning


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 2, 2010)

The right is "ÎµÎ¯ÏƒÎ±Î¹". Eisai is greeklish (greek with latin characters).*Greeklish is terrible wrong and has nothing to do with our language*. Just we use it when we send sms to write more quick 
EÎ¯ÏƒÎ±Î¹ means: you are . From the verb ÎµÎ¯Î¼Î±Î¹ (i am)


----------



## rhin (Jun 9, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ```
> pkg_add -r mpfr
> cd /usr/ports/lang/gcc45
> make clean
> ...



after doing this, another error message appeared, it says : 

```
gmp-5.0.1 conflicts with installed package:
libgmp-4.3.1Â´they install files into the same place
            please remove them first with pkg delete
```

and when i try to use pkg delete, the system doesn't allow me ,

```
pkg_Delete: pakcage ligmp-4.3.1 is required by there other packages and may not be deinstalled
```
and there make a list of other ports(i think)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 9, 2010)

Try

```
pkg_info | grep ligmp
```
If returns none results means that is deinstalled.
If returns ligmp-4.3.1 and the expression of the package means that is not deinstalled.
When you deinstall a package that is required by other packages always shows the list of the packages that is required.
If don't let you to deinstall it maybe you need root permissions. That means sudo.

```
sudo pkg_delete -f ligmp-4.3.1
```
Sudo is not on the base system but if sudo is installed then your system will ask permission for everything is stated on sudo config file.
Also you can try to deinstall it from /usr/ports/math/libgmp4


----------



## rhin (Jun 9, 2010)

i try to do it but it says that sudo is a command not found.


----------



## rhin (Jun 9, 2010)

well, without putting sudo but -f after pkg_delete, i coulddo it, and now the new version of gcc45, gmp5.0 is installing =D


----------



## rhin (Jun 9, 2010)

Stop in usr/ports/lang/gcc45

thats where i am now, first of all i don't know how i get here  i was trying to install vbox-ose.... but well... i could upddate gmp but i have a problem with or sth like this:

error in ...../build/x86_64-portbld-freebsd8.0/libgcc

---------------------------

and also the directory of virtual-box ose, i do makeinstall ---> ......./../virtualbox-3.1.8_OSE/env.sh  No Such file or directory


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 9, 2010)

Make ports tree update.
I think there is newest version of virtualbox.
In fact always make ports tree update.
Every 2-3 hours there are new updates 
And ~ 1 time per month recompile all packages of your system.
Also run pkgdb -F to see if returns errors!


----------



## rhin (Jun 10, 2010)

well i am afraid and at same time happy, after being all the afternoon working on bsd, virtualbox worked, well not yet, but it is now installed, now i have to install x11, because i think vbox need a graphic interface, (afreaid because i didn't update the ports tree and i installed vbox 3.1.18 i think and now there it is 3.2.4 but well... anyways my teacher told me, don't do anything... xD try to do it works like it is..... so well on friday i will have to install x11 and graphics, is there any that you would recomend me ?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 10, 2010)

when you say graphics you mean window manager,desktop enviroment etc?
If you mean wm, i recommend dwm or fluxbox.
If you mean desktop enviroment, i recommend xfce or lxde 

For me the best is dwm. has no dependencies. Is just a source code.
Here is some screenshots.
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs24/f/2007/334/3/9/dwm_screenshot_30_11_07_by_PhrA0k.png
http://freduardo.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/dwm-yellow.png
http://wzff.de/~n0nsense/screenshot/dwm-gtx-blue-new-screenrc.png
http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs49/f/2009/206/e/2/New_Laptop_by_Dethredic.png
http://img504.imageshack.us/f/screenan2.png/
Works with key combinations. For example to open the terminal you press alt+shift+enter 
In fact dwm is tiling window manager.
Tiling window managers have no window decoration 
Simple,easy to learn,really fast and if you use it for a long time you make the setup of your choise in 5 minutes!!!!
All source is ~2000 lines of C code and just everytime you want to make a change,change the config.h file and you recompile it!!!
For this reason don't download it from ports. Take the source from the official site http://dl.suckless.org/dwm/


----------



## rhin (Jun 12, 2010)

hi, again... today i've used virtualbox =D, my teacher showed me that i could use the gui from another pc. with setenv DISPLAY...and well that's how i executed vbox...but i didn't install any gui in my pc. it is the same to install a window maker as dwm?? or i need sth like kdm..- anyways he tell me all time that i don't need wm, but well... i want to do it 
mm... 
with dwm, i have to visit this page http://dl.suckless.org/dwm/ using freebsd?? How ??


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 12, 2010)

Normally if you want to install a wm, you do it from ports. Also tiling wm you can install them from ports but the have the default "enviroment".
If you want to customize them, you need the source. So there is no reason to install them from ports. You are doing exact the same that ports do but you have the choise of customization because you have the source.If you install them from ports the source also can be found on /usr/ports/distfiles

So if you are not doing it from ports do this:

```
fetch http://dl.suckless.org/dwm/dwm-5.8.tar.gz
```
Extract the tar and inside the folder there is a file named config.h
This is your config file to make all your changes.
Open it with your favorite editor (ee is the default by the system)
And now make the changes.
The first section is appearance. Change the color with them you like.
On the section tagging you can change the name of desktops.
If you don't want to say 1,2,3,4,5 ect can say xterm,web,media etc
Mine is:

```
static const char *tags[] = { "xterm", "web", "media", "work", "task", "prog", "tools", "misc", };
```
On the section commands on "static const char *termcmd" set your terminal.
I use urxvt so mine is:

```
static const char *termcmd[]  = { "urxvt", NULL };
```

That's it!
Save the file

Now run 
	
	



```
make install CC=gcc45
```
And will create a binary file on /usr/local/bin named dwm
This is your wm
Now go to /home/user
Open the .xinitrc file with ee (if don't exist create it) and copy this

```
setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
feh --bg-scale [B]set the path of you wallpaper[/B]
while true; 
do
   xsetroot -name  ["$(date +"%a %b %d %r")"]
   sleep 1s
done &
exec dwm
```

Now run startx and thats it!!!
You have dwm


----------



## rhin (Jun 14, 2010)

=D, now i am trying to re-do the same i do at school,in order to learn a bit more..i have just installed freebsd 
i want to ask you sth, everytime you answer me, from what SO are you doing it?

Also thanks for the explanation of dwm now i will try to do it work, i have only 2 doubts, 

1_ On the section commands on "static const char *termcmd" set your terminal.
I use urxvt so mine is:-------  That is the name of the terminal, right ?

2_feh --bg-scale set the path of you wallpaper--------  i don't get how to have a wallpaper in freebsd xD jaja


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 14, 2010)

SO? System Operating? From my Freebsd Desktop pc of course! 
Yeap. urxvt is a terminal.
Run 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode
make config (Now choose the flags you think you need)
make install clean
```
 to install it from ports
Wallpaper is the last thing you will set up 
But also you see that needs feh
So Run 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/graphics/feh && make install clean
```


----------



## rhin (Jun 15, 2010)

i donwloaded it from fetch http://dl.suckless.org/dwm/dwm-5.8.tar.gz
made things you said me but i can't do startx ----> command not found


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 15, 2010)

```
cd /usr/local/bin
ln -s dwm startx
```


----------



## rhin (Jun 15, 2010)

better , now it says cannot open display.. i don't know if i do it well the part of set the path of you wallpaper, i putted the directory and the name of the file, foe example, /home/nono/photo


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you installed xorg and your card driver?
If you have graphics card with Nvidia chipset then read this how to install it: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13918&highlight=nvidia
Also don't forget to run 
	
	



```
make config
```
 to select flags before 
	
	



```
make install clean
```


----------



## rhin (Jun 15, 2010)

i don't think so, i didn't installed xorg, and also my card is one ati HD 4870 , tomorrow i will continue installing the dwm... now i'm gonna relax 
bye bye, thanks for your help


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 15, 2010)

Xorg is the Xserver. Is the bridge between the console and the Gui. Without that dwm will never get up. And also none wm or de!


----------



## rhin (Jun 15, 2010)

```
console# startx

xauth: creating new autority file /root/.serverrauth.53133
xauth: argv:1 bad display name "noe:0" in "list" command
xauth: stdin:1: bad display name "Noe:0" in "add" command
X.org server 1.6.1
.......bla..bla....
(EE) failed to load module "fbdev"(modle does not exist,0)
(EE) No devices detected

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```

thats the error i have when i use startx, i installed xorg, as it say here 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 15, 2010)

```
cd /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev && make install clean
```


----------



## zeiz (Jun 15, 2010)

It could be useful for sk28:
1. output of *uname -a*
2. output of *dmesg | grep vga*
3. your /etc/xorg.conf
4. What is your monitor? Default resolution. HorizSync. VertRefresh.
5. your /var/log/Xorg.0.log (prepare just in case, don't attach yet)
Should be enough to troubleshoot.


----------



## rhin (Jun 15, 2010)

OK, 1,2,3 is there any way of copying directly and writting here from freebsd? i am writting from my other pc(windows)... and it is a mess to copy exactly the same as it appeared... anyway, i could copy it. 

4)i have a lcd samsung p2350n . default resolution 1920x1080, horizsync and vertrefresh i don't know , i found in the "digital menu" it brings 31.5khz 70hz NP 
5) I suppose i have to do vi /var/log/Xorg.0.log and attach it here ... right ? (the same question as 123.)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 16, 2010)

Or ee (easy editor)
Is easier to use it and copy something 


> suppose i have to do vi /var/log/Xorg.0.log and attach it here ... right ?


Yeap


----------



## zeiz (Jun 17, 2010)

From p2350n manual:

```
HorizSync    30-81
VertRefresh  56-60 
pclk (max) 164 MHz
```


----------



## rhin (Jun 17, 2010)

mm... bad news , my hard disk with the whole work(i had done vbox work and virtualized windows 7..i was finishing) died... so i have to re-do it again, a friend of mine told me i could download the pkg already compiled..from here..      http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=virtualbox-ose&stype=all 
apart from that i would ask how to "navigate" in internet from bsd...without graphic interface.


----------



## rhin (Jun 17, 2010)

i am trying to install vbox into a new disk(the latest version) and i have an error or sth strange... it enters to directory of vbox and it exits with status 2, [pass_dlls_this] Error2,[pass_dlls_order] Error2


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

> how to "navigate" in internet from bsd...without graphic interface


For terminal browsers i know lynx and links
I suggest links!


> i am trying to install vbox into a new disk(the latest version) and i have an error or sth strange... it enters to directory of vbox and it exits with status 2, [pass_dlls_this] Error2,[pass_dlls_order] Error2


On witch OS you are installing Vbox?


> mm... bad news , my hard disk with the whole work(i had done vbox work and virtualized windows 7..i was finishing) died


Because if your hdd died, it cannot be freebsd i guess


----------



## rhin (Jun 17, 2010)

no it died because i turn down the computer in a bad way i think, in freebsd, in the same bsd,i am using another disk, i installed freebsd, porstnap fetch update, and startes installing virtualbox, i have to do the same work again..


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe he didn't died. Maybe you should run fsck.
When the system close unexpectedly, system drops you on single mode to fsck the disk to fix hdd's problems
fsck is a system utility that is used to check and repair inconsistencies in Unix and Unix-based file systems.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsck
Virtualbox should be installed at the end. First you should install xorg, compiler, wm, graphics drivers etc.
Virtualbox is a program. First you setup the system with all the appropriate tools, make a "portupgrade -af" to recompile everything to be sure that all packages are ok and when you see none error (when the job finish) then you start building the program.
This should be the right steps to follow because now is too logical to have more errors
This is my opinion. Maybe i am wrong or have nothing to do witch step you do first.
That is that i am doing


----------



## rhin (Jun 17, 2010)

portupgrade -af, i don't know if i am doing sth wrong i put it on console 
and it says command not found :S


----------



## rhin (Jun 17, 2010)

and yes my teacher tryied to fix it, with fsck i remember a funny thing, when he entered there there is a message that says "Good Luck" very funny


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

I am not sure if portupgrade is on base system
Install it from ports.
To search a package on ports do.

```
cd /usr/ports/
make search name=the name of the pkg
```
On this case portupgrade.
So 
	
	



```
make search name=portupgrade
```
and on results you will see this.

```
Port:	portupgrade-2.4.6_4,2
Path:	[B]/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade[/B]
Info:	FreeBSD ports/packages administration and management tool suite
Maint:	ruby@FreeBSD.org
B-deps:	ruby-1.8.7.248_2,1
R-deps:	db41-4.1.25_4 ruby-1.8.7.248_2,1 ruby18-bdb-0.6.5_1
WWW:	http://wiki.freebsd.org/portupgrade
```
So you cd on 
	
	



```
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade
```


```
make config (if there are no flags for this package, will tell you nothing to configure)
make install clean
```


----------



## rhin (Jun 17, 2010)

well. i could just use linx, i had it deinstalled so i added the package, it is dificult to use it but well, with it i entered to freebsd.org, as i said before and download the pkg of virtualbox, bad thing i couldn't install, i extracted it "with tar -xf", entered into cd /root/virtualbox-ose and make install, a lot of errors saysing sth like hd is full :S , no way it has 80gb.. and i have only freebsd installed xD


----------



## rhin (Jun 17, 2010)

ah i write before reading your last message, sorry =( i will try what you say now.


----------



## rhin (Jun 17, 2010)

yes you are a genius  jaja , it worked, well, at least until installing portupgrade, after that i tried again  portupgrade -af and command not found =/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

When you did the installation you choose default settings for your fs with option A (if i remember right). Right?
You should set the filesystem manually by creating more space for /root with option C
This was the first problem i had too when i come to Freebsd world for the first time 
There are 2 solutions.
Reinstallation of system (you are on begin so you haven't too much to lose)
Or move the root folder on /usr/home/root and make a link with ln command on /
And this was my first post with exactly this problem 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11826&highlight=root+space


----------



## rhin (Jun 17, 2010)

ah yes, i could link folders in freebsd, one thing in "Pro" =P
ok, if you want then you could explain me how to use link, i think is better to reinstall the system.... i don't know what do you think, you are the one with more experience...mm... please tell me what do i have to choose while installing freebsd in order to not to make the same mistake or another 

..answering to you ,... yes i put "auto" while installing, first choose the partition" and then it creates like some partitions inside the first one...or sth like that,

well, i know your day is starting.. mine is ending .P i go sleep, i'll be back in some hours


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

```
mv /root /usr/home/root
ln -s /usr/home/root /root
```
to move the /root on /usr/home/root
and ln -s to make the link
If you reinstall it create

```
5g /
7g /tmp
6g /var
4g swap
and all the other /usr
```
just give to usr all the remaining MB 
should be fine
With C option. If you do a mistake just delete the wrong with D. Also is easy to do it because you will see the options. You will play 5-10 minutes with them and you will understand how it is going. Don't afraid to play with options, to create, modify or delete something. Just reboot and do it again! You have nothing to lose or destroy 
Try to reinstall it to learn better the installation  and to setup it better 


> you are the one with more experience


In fact i know less then 1% of other people on this forum.


----------



## rhin (Jun 17, 2010)

i am reinstalling it , i have putted parts as you said...then i choose all(binaries and sources), but then i am trying to isntall all from CD/DVD an it says that not devices found!, it is crazy because the dvd is in the dvd reader ... and before i didn't have any problem to install it .. :S

Edit: i have solved it, re-connecting the disk and the dvd reader.


----------



## rhin (Jun 18, 2010)

well after doing that(installing freebsd from dvd, with ports, etc), i configured network, and made: 

```
portsnap fetch update
portsnap extract
portupgrade -af
```
it has been upgrading for hours... like 4hs... and i have to sleep, so i will make ctrl+c, and tomorrow i will continue, i hope it continues from the last thing it upgraded (last thing compiled or upgraded: screen 4.0.3_7 i don't know what is it, but it is the last thing i saw the options of isntalation and i interupted the operation)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 18, 2010)

No. Will start from beginning.
From command: *man portupgrade*

```
-a
     --all                  Do with all the installed packages.  Equivalent to
                            specify '*' as pkgname_glob.
-f
     --force                Force the upgrade of a package even if it is to be
                            a downgrade or just a reinstall of the same ver-
                            sion, or the port is held by user using the
                            HOLD_PKGS variable in pkgtools.conf.
```

Everytime you say portupgrade -af is checking the package. If there is newer version, download the latest version and install it. If not then reinstall the latest on the ports tree. After every package reinstallation/upgrade, update the ports tree for changes and go to the next package. And doing this for all your packages on your system starting from beginning every time.
This command is not update (not only this at least). Is recompilation off all packages on your system.
Also the good with portupgrade is that if a package fails to be installed is not stopping the procedure to fix the problem and start again from the beginning. Continues with the next package and when portupgrade finally finish will report to you witch packages failed to be compile (or skipped as dependencies of the failed package). If will see no report or error, then you know that all the packages were reinstalled without errors and none failed


----------



## sixtydoses (Jun 18, 2010)

If you remember the time when you stopped portupgrade from running, you can specify it the next time you rerun portupgrade to pick up from where you left.

This thread will give you some idea:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8838

But as for me, I would never stop my portupgrade while it's running.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 18, 2010)

> If you remember the time when you stopped portupgrade from running, you can specify it the next time you rerun portupgrade to pick up from where you left.


I was not knowing that


----------



## zeiz (Jun 18, 2010)

IMHO there is nothing wrong to stop portupgrade: it cleans first the build interrupted then continue.
Portmaster manual even describes such a situation (it has -R option to skip already upgraded). Another thing is *-af* option. It is about to rebuild (from source) all the packages forcibly. For myself I would rather choose to delete all the packages and then reinstall them from scratch.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 18, 2010)

> For myself I would rather choose to delete all the packages and then reinstall them from scratch


You mean to delete all the files from /usr/ports/distfiles and portupgrade download the source for every package again before rebuilding it?
What means IMHO?


----------



## rhin (Jun 18, 2010)

emm... i couldn-t edit my last msg yesterday, but well i could interrupt the portupgrade because it only interrupted the port that was being updated, skipped this and continued with next so i left the computer on....and now i am continuing the installation, bad thing i have to go school, and left the computer on again, at this time i wonÂ´t be here to accept the make configs(the name of "make configs" is flags?), and it will get paused :S

What is from the scratch ?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 18, 2010)

If portupgrade ask to configure the flags of a package just pause there and wait a response.
But also

```
-c
     --config               Run ``make config-conditional'' before everything
                            for all tasks.
```
Run *make config* for every package, you set the flags of the package one by one and when you finish *make config* off all packages then starts to rebuild them


----------



## rhin (Jun 19, 2010)

-c
     --config               Run ``make config-conditional'' before everything
                            for all tasks.

that would have been usefull, next time i will have it into account 
finally ... it show me a list of ports updated i think, do i have to put some code or command now ?
well i followed more or less this steps 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-freebsdupdate.html


----------



## rhin (Jun 19, 2010)

After finishing with all (i think) i tryied to install virtualbox from 
usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose  && make
it brings me some type of error related to

Xinerama not found at -L/usr/local/include or Xinerama headers not found
Script "configure" failed unexpetedly
please report to.....blablabla...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 19, 2010)

Can you post exact the error?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2010)

And use 
	
	



```
tags. Be precise when you report errors, the 'blabla' doesn't help. We're not psychic.
```


----------



## rhin (Jun 19, 2010)

yes, i was trying also to install firefox in order to use freebsd to copy paste the error but well... i couldn't install it that is the error:

```
it starts to check thing, and put yes after the name of the thing. 
[  until : 2.0 gnome-config: not found
Package libpng12 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhapsd you should add the directory containing 'libpng12.pc' to the 
PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable Package 'libpng12' required by cairo, not found
configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+- 2.0 > 2.10.0 gtk+- unix-print-2.0 glib-2.0 gobject-2.0 gdk-x11-2.0) not met; consider adjusting the 
PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them
==>Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]gecko@freebsd.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the "usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config.log" 
including te output of the failure of your make command. Also it might be a good idea to provide an overvier of all packages installed on your 
system (e.g. an 0ls /var/db/pkg').
error code 1
stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
****error code 1
stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
```
 ]


----------



## rhin (Jun 19, 2010)

And virtualbox shows this : 

```
===> virtualbox-ose-3.2.4 depend os shared library : IDL-2.0 - found
===> Configuring for virtualbox-ose-3.2.4
===> Checking for environmet : Determined Build machine: freebsd.amd64,target machine: freebsd.amd64,OK.}
===> Checking for kbuild: found, OK.
===> Checking for gcc: Found Version 4.2.1,OK
===> Checking for as86: Found version 0.16.17,OK
===> Checking for iasl: Found version 20090521,OK
===> Checking for xslt : FOund, ok
===> Checking for pthread: found, OK.
===> Checking for libxml2: Found Version 2.7.7,OK
===> Checking for libxslt: Found version 1.1.26, OK
===> Checking for libIDL: Found version 0.8.13, OK
===> Checking for ssl: found version openssl 0.9.8k 25 mar 2009,OK.
===> Checking for libcurl: Found version 1.2.3, OK
===> Checking for zlib: Found version 1.2.3, OK
===> Checking for SDL: Found version 1.2.13, OK
===> Checking for XCursor: Found, OK
===> Checking for Xinerama:
   Xinerama not found at -L/usr/x11r6/lib -L/usr/x11R6/lib64 -L/usr/local/lib -lXent -lX11 -lXinerama -I/usr/local/include or Xinerama headers not found
Check the file /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/virtualbox-3.2.4_OSE/configure.log for detailed error information.
===> Script "configure" failed unexpectedly 
Please report the problem to gecko@freebsd.org [maintainer] and attach the "usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
3.2.4_OSE/config.log" including te output of the failure of your make command. Also it might be a good idea to provide an overvier of all 
packages installed on your system (e.g. an 0ls /var/db/pkg').
Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
***error code 1


Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
console#
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 19, 2010)

For firefox i see.


> gnome-config: not found


I am not 100% sure but i think that you should install *gnome-libs*

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome-libs
make clean
make install clean
```



> required by cairo, not found


I see cairo on ports

```
cd /usr/ports/graphics/cairo
make install clean
```

For VirtualBox, Xinerama if i am right is support for dual monitor.


> Xinerama not found at -L/usr/x11r6/lib


If VirtualBox ask for this lib and is not finding it, probably this is the reason that Vbox fails.
Try to install it.

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/libXinerama
make install clean
```

and then try to recompile VirtualBox

If i am wrong plz someone correct me


----------



## rhin (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't know why i writed but my msge is not here  so i write another , One good New more or less, using Xming, i could open Opera from freebsd in my notebook display.. =D, bad things are, 
i could only install gnome-libs and cairo, mozilla continued installation until another error, which has to be with Xinerama, 
i could not install Xineerama from ports/x11/xinerama, it gives an error and stops in usr/ports/libXinerama/work/libXinerama-1.1/src.

so virtualbox continues having the same problem , but now i have the same problem with mozilla,..

now i could use opera so i think i would have the possibility to copy msge errors and to paste them here, only problem i don't know how.

well thanks for your help everyday, and i apologised for being so boring


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 20, 2010)

> and i apologised for being so boring


Don't be afraid.You are not.
To post an error there are 2 things.
Or use # or go to http://www.pastie.org, write that you want and copy the url here.


----------



## rhin (Jun 20, 2010)

sorry, i don't understand how to do it 
please be a little more specific...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 20, 2010)

You write something, you select it with left click and then press #
Or go to http://www.pastie.org. Is an online editor. You write that you want and just press paste button. Will save it and you will see the url upstairs. Just copy it here.
System will understand by own that is url


----------



## rhin (Jun 20, 2010)

i can't do it .... look what i want to do is: 
i enter into : `cd /usr/ports/x11/libXinerama/work/libXinerama-1.1 && make`
then it gives to me a long error, so, instead of copying it by hand i would like to do sth like copy and paste to show you the error... i don't know if it is possible... :S


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 20, 2010)

You select all the text and press the mouse roll.
This is the copy-paste on terminals (Except this of de because they have the possibility to use copy & paste)


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 20, 2010)

rhin said:
			
		

> i can't do it .... look what i want to do is:
> i enter into : cd /usr/ports/x11/libXinerama/work/libXinerama-1.1 && make



By cding into the work directory, you may be bypassing some of the things the port is trying to do for you.  Let the port do the work, that's what it's for:

`# cd /usr/ports/x11/libXinerama`
`# make clean`
`# make`



> then it gives to me a long error, so, instead of copying it by hand i would like to do sth like copy and paste to show you the error... i don't know if it is possible... :S



To save the output of a terminal session:
`# script /tmp/sess.txt`
Then do your commands as usual.  At the end, press ctrl-D or type "exit" to finish.
Everything will be saved to /tmp/sess.txt, which you can then edit or copy or upload.


----------



## rhin (Jun 20, 2010)

wblock yes, you are right i did so,

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/libXinerama
# make clean
# make
```
but i writted it wrong here xD

2) yes i could create the txt and i opened it with ee to verify and there is the code, now, what do i have to do to upload it?
(i don't have gui, but i do have the "remote gui" by Xming in my laptop/notebook)


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 21, 2010)

rhin said:
			
		

> 2) yes i could create the txt and i opened it with ee to verify and there is the code, now, what do i have to do to upload it?



For short parts like a screenful or so, run moused(8) and you can cut and paste in the console.  For longer ones, you could upload it here as an attachment, or put it somewhere else on the web like pastebin.


----------



## rhin (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry for taking so much time to write again, i was having exams at school, well i will try to attach here the txt

The error itself starts after... ===>  Building for libXinerama-1.1,1
well thanks... now i will wait for your answers =D


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2010)

The first error is: 
	
	



```
Xinerama.c:32:33: error: X11/extensions/Xext.h: No such file or directory
```

So install x11/libXext from ports.  It might be better to deinstall/install x11/xorg-libraries, which includes libXext.

If you installed the x11/xorg port, libXext should have already been installed.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 27, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> You mean to delete all the files from /usr/ports/distfiles and portupgrade download the source for every package again before rebuilding it?
> What means IMHO?


Sorry for delay...
1. No. I meant to delete all the packages installed with 
`# pkg_delete -a`
and then install latest packages with
`# pkg_add -r <package>`
and then update all outdated packages with
`# portupgrade -a`
without "f"
Although I would prefer to update ports once more and run
`# pkg_version -vL=`
and see if there outdated "monsters" like gettext, gtk, perl, python and other stuff  like that mentioned in latest /usr/ports/UPDATING. If yes - upgrade them first.
Finally fix dependencies anyway with
`# pkgdb -F`
This would save up to couple of days (depending on what packages were installed).
In general lots of packages has the same version as ports (source) and IMHO there is no sense to spend days for building them again. 
Good tool to update packages (*pkg_upgrade*) is included in package sysutils/bsdadminscripts

2. IMHO stands for "In My Humble Opinion"


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> ...
> This would save up to couple of days (depending on what packages were installed).
> In general lots of packages has the same version as ports (source) and IMHO there is no sense to spend days for building them again.
> ...
> 2. IMHO stands for "In My Humble Opinion"



There are more than a few of these forum threads where people spend days fixing packages in order to save the hours it would take to build ports.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 27, 2010)

That's my experience and never otherwise. Anyway I wrote "IMHO" knowing that build-from-source-lovers do exist  
So (again IMHO) the compiling is required if one wants to change default configs and knows what he is doing although for instance OpenBSD highly recommends to use only packages and don't compile at all.
Assuming config changing is not a case does it make sense to build anything from source if 
- same version packages already were built for us;
- nothing specifically described in UPDATING happened right after latest packages were built;
- one doesn't use an exotic machine? 


			
				wblock said:
			
		

> There are more than a few of these forum threads where people spend days fixing packages in order to save the hours it would take to build ports.


Could you drop a couple of links where people spent days to install from packages? I am not about fixing of packages installed on the top of heavy mess: *pkg_delete -a* is simply the best for such cases 
Exactly how many "the hours" (days consist of hours) it actually takes to build for example Xorg+Gnome?

Finally a novice usually installs and reinstalls many times to get familiar with FreeBSD and GUIs. If use sources all the time the learning could take quite a while...it could actually even to stop learning because of fear to start over :\


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Could you drop a couple of links where people spent days to install from packages?



No, probably not; please allow me exaggeration for effect. 



> I am not about fixing of packages installed on the top of heavy mess: *pkg_delete -a* is simply the best for such cases
> Exactly how many "the hours" (days consist of hours) it actually takes to build for example Xorg+Gnome?



Really depends on the machine, but most are pretty fast now.  Individual ports usually aren't bad, it's the big metaports that hurt.  Additionally, many people install packages and then have to install the ports to upgrade or change config options anyway.



> Finally a novice usually installs and reinstalls many times to get familiar with FreeBSD and GUIs. If use sources all the time the learning could take quite a while...it could actually even to stop learning because of fear to start over :\



Granted.  But then seeing what the ports do is also pretty educational, as long as it's not hidden from view by automation.


----------



## rhin (Jun 29, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> The first error is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks i could do it work, but well then again another error, tomorrow i will see if i can post it. but for now xinerama is not a problem anymore =D


----------

